# bosch gof1600ce router



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
May I ask if the end of the armiture of the above router,which takes the collet nut and collet, is integral to the rest of the armiture or screwed to it. It seems verry thin for a mid sized router. The router was made in Mexico. Can anyone enlighten me as to the durability of this machine please?:help:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, this router is one of the best available. The shaft is one piece. In the US this model is called the MRC23EVSK with two differences from what you are asking about: it is a 120 vac version and the GOF has a push button shaft lock assembly that the MRC does not. This router draws the same amount of power as the 3 + hp models available here.

The non switch handle can be removed to allow more room under the table.

The Trend UniBase fits this model and that allows you to use your choice of metric or Imperial guide bushings. 

I have two of them and am very pleased with them.


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thank you Mike*

Hi Mike 
thank you for your reply to my Bosch GOF 1600CE inquiry. Its good to hear as I have been worried about using it on my Leigh jig. Do you know if the fixed base and other accessories from the US model are applicable to the Australian one? Being in a low population country we only got a boxed edition of it an no fence or sub base dust extraction. Is the 8mm collet from the US model also applicable to the Australian armiture?
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, all of the accessories will work on your model. They fit all the current routers which would include the GOF2000. This includes any of the collets, guide bushing adapters and the centering cone. Dust collection adapters are unique to each model but I highly recommend that you purchase one. The extension handle for the 2000 will also work on your 1600 and cost in the US is about $3.

The best thing you can do for most routers is add a Musclechuck; the 1600 uses a Type 4. There are several links on the forums that will get you our 5% discount. Reducer bushings are available in 8 mm and other sizes.


----------

